# Socionics Dichotomies Descriptions



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

*Socionics Dichotomies Descriptions*​
For reference check the table on Socionics Dichotomies and Personality


*1st Tier**N or S?*​Intuition: Abstract thinking. Attention to the fact
Sensing: Concrete thinking. Attention to detail. Control of the surrounding space.
*F or T?*​Ethics: The ability to feel the mood and attitude of people and manage it.
Logic: Ability to solve logical problems, find and use relationships, act rationally, structural thinking.*P or J?*​Irrationality: Do not try to plan everything in advance. There is spontaneity on the situation.The efficiency and the mood varies a lot.
Rationality: Are attempts to think of coming to the last detail, prepared in advance. Avoid surprises. Bring the matter to the end. Stable operation.*E or I?*​Extroversion: Interest mainly to the outside world.The priority of the external world before attitude.The desire to change the world around us. Initiative.
Introversion: Interest in his inner world. Priority of his relationship between the outside world and own world. The desire to change himself. Adaptability.
*
2nd Tier*
*Ari or Dem?*​Aristocratic: Supporters of a clear division of roles and subordination. Conservatives.
Democratic: Proponents of equity, managed through a personal relationship. Revolutionaries.*Obs or Yld?*​Obstinate: Defense attack. It is easy to operate with resources, tighten to the desired objectives. Objectives poorly understood.
Yielding: Passive defense. Operates goals. It is easy to give up goals with a shortage of resources. Resources poorly understood.*Fsg or Cfr?*​Carefree: Linked to the comfort and convenience. In need of diversity, the change of sensations.
Farsighting: Open exhibit will, aesthetic taste.*Emo or Cns?*​Emotivist: Communicate to build sympathy. Inclined to comfort, emotional support.
Constructivist:Communicate to build mutual assistance. Trying to help business.*Tct or Stg?
*​Tactical: They know how to act in each controversial situation, without delving into the problem as a whole, and not making general conclusions.Advice given on the situation.
Strategic: They know how to act in general, develop universal solutions to problems. They can give advice for the future.*Stc or Din?*​Statics: Thinking static images, states. Memorization mostly of fragments of time, "frames".
Dynamics: Sense of time and development processes, change, movement. A good understanding of what to do. Mobility.
*
3rd Tier**Obj or Sbj?*​Objectivism: Discuss love and hate, deeds and actions. Expressed emotion together. 
Subjectivism: Great importance is attached to emotions, a like to discuss the objective needs. There are, collectively, together. They love and hate, too.*Res or Jud?*​Judicious: Appreciate the good feeling. They love to discuss the state of health, aesthetics, opportunities and options. They find the explanation unintelligible.
Resolute: Appreciate the manifestation of will, effort, time management. Mainly discuss ways of solving problems, but not the problems themselves.*Neg or Pos?*​Negativism: Notice first the presence of negative moments. The results of their work communicate achievements. Often use "NOT".
Positivism: Notice first the presence of positive moments. The results of their work communicate deficiencies.*Inv or Evo?*​Involution: In this case the result is important.Summarizing the interim results. Can easily switch between multiple affairs.
Evolution: Concentration on process. In the work fully immersed, do not like to switch and being distracted.

*4rth Tier
**Dec or Ask?*​Declaring: In speech assertive tone. Tendency to monologue. Control of attention look. Sight focus.
Asking: The speech is often a question mark. Tendency to dialogue. Control of attention issues. Angry eyes.


----------



## 4431 (Dec 17, 2009)

*I Am ENFJ*

I am an ENFJ for sure.


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

*Socionics*

First of all, this chart was very confusing, but eventually I made sense of it. It seems that in Socionics, I am an INTP. But in Myers Briggs, I am an ESTP. I went through all of the tiers, choosing what I am, but according to this, I had to chuck the ESTP if I wanted to be Democratic, Obstinate, Farsighting, Constructivist, Tactical, Dynamic, Subjectivist, and Resolute. Either way I am Negativist, but this way I get to be Evolutory. Either way I am declaring. I think Socionics is valid, but an entirely different system--so it should be viewed solely as its own thing and not cross-referenced with the Myers Briggs. It's also possible that my type changes in different circumstances. How stable is the Myers Briggs, anyway?


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

course I could just as easily be ENTP...I need to look into this more.


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

ok so in first tier I choose 
S, though I sometime pay attention to facts too, 
F
P
I

2nd tier I choose:

Dem
Yld
Cfr
Emo
Stc or Din? I am not too sure which one.

3rd tier

Sbj
Jud
Pos or Neg?
Evo

4th tier
Dec

Can you give some example for the ones I am still not sure or don't understand.

Base on what I understand on that chart, I would be FP, so possible ISFP


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

The thing is I think they want you to only choose from the dichotomies in the first tier and then follow the chart to see what they say you are based on that. I went about it the way you did at first...but it didn't make any sense. Also, I don't know if I buy all that. At the same time, I only just confirmed myself as ENTP and Type 8, so I may have a lot farther to go before I have the background of some people on this site.


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

See, first you convert your type into their letters. So ENTP would become ENLP. Then you go to the second tier...supposedly that would make me: Democratic, Yielding, Carefree, Constructivist, Tactical, and Static. See I didn't agree with the designation "aristocratic" for myself based on ENFP...because that isn't like me. Apparently when I thought I was an ESTP, I was merely being devilish. It makes sense. Ni is also home of the religious, according to someone on here, and I am definitely not that...plus I agree with Richard Dawkins and loved _The God Delusion. _It also says I'm Subjectivist, and that could lead to my thinking I was an F, because feeling and subjectivity sound related. But with these typology systems, words don't necessarily have their usual meanings. This would also make me Judicious, Positivist, and Evolutory....and Asking. Whoo...these systems are complex, but also fun!:tongue:


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

ConleyCameron said:


> I am an ENFJ for sure.


yay!



VenusMisty said:


> First of all, this chart was very confusing, but eventually I made sense of it. It seems that in Socionics, I am an INTP. But in Myers Briggs, I am an ESTP. I went through all of the tiers, choosing what I am, but according to this, I had to chuck the ESTP if I wanted to be Democratic, Obstinate, Farsighting, Constructivist, Tactical, Dynamic, Subjectivist, and Resolute. Either way I am Negativist, but this way I get to be Evolutory. Either way I am declaring. I think Socionics is valid, but an entirely different system--so it should be viewed solely as its own thing and not cross-referenced with the Myers Briggs. It's also possible that my type changes in different circumstances. How stable is the Myers Briggs, anyway?


ok, i am an asshole, damn i should have gone further in this; the thing is i was just enlisting the most essential qualities. actually an attempt to correct the russian translation but indeed very confusing, i shall be posting a "how to" manual in my blog and further see if Happy agrees to turn it into an article (unfortunately i am not allowed to post articles LOL) 



VenusMisty said:


> course I could just as easily be ENTP...I need to look into this more.


ok you should restart and reset; look at it this way. Cognitive functions in Socionics are the same as those in myer briggs, the typing changes on the dichotomies, but if you have a fairly accurate knowlegde of which functions your prefer then you should start from there. If you are certain to be an ESTP this means you prefer Se+Ti. This is the start point to look at the table. 



djf863000 said:


> ok so in first tier I choose
> S, though I sometime pay attention to facts too,
> F
> P
> ...


Yep, it might be that you actually are the same but as an introverted is usually changes from J to P and viceversa, because the meaning of those letters refer to rationality or irrationality. ISFP's on myer briggs are very rational, because they pass everything through their Fi Filter first. So most probably socionics ISFJ. Still you should concentrate more on the cognitive functions; because if you have a clear preference for Fi in myer-briggs, then you will probably have the same on socionics. the basis is still Jungs personality types and the functions are the same. ( i posted another article explaning the similar approaches).

I will post a most essential way to translate from myer-briggs to socionics in my blog, hope to make this an article later, but the link i will post in here as well.



VenusMisty said:


> The thing is I think they want you to only choose from the dichotomies in the first tier and then follow the chart to see what they say you are based on that. I went about it the way you did at first...but it didn't make any sense. Also, I don't know if I buy all that. At the same time, I only just confirmed myself as ENTP and Type 8, so I may have a lot farther to go before I have the background of some people on this site.


This is correct, rennin 11 dichotomies are entirely based on the 4 jungian dichotomies. It is very important to understand each cognitive function and select a preference. for this there is a simple cognitive function test herehttp://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/assessment/develop_old.html) then use those functions to select your type. I have found this is much more useful.



VenusMisty said:


> See, first you convert your type into their letters. So ENTP would become ENLP. Then you go to the second tier...supposedly that would make me: Democratic, Yielding, Carefree, Constructivist, Tactical, and Static. See I didn't agree with the designation "aristocratic" for myself based on ENFP...because that isn't like me. Apparently when I thought I was an ESTP, I was merely being devilish. It makes sense. Ni is also home of the religious, according to someone on here, and I am definitely not that...plus I agree with Richard Dawkins and loved _The God Delusion. _It also says I'm Subjectivist, and that could lead to my thinking I was an F, because feeling and subjectivity sound related. But with these typology systems, words don't necessarily have their usual meanings. This would also make me Judicious, Positivist, and Evolutory....and Asking. Whoo...these systems are complex, but also fun!:tongue:


hehe i know the words used are the main reason why people neglect them. a link to a much more detailed description of what the meaning of aristocratic/democratic etc. means will also be posted on the "how to" because i would really like you who appretiate the fun of this, to understand the theory much more deeply; its really great because it gives you so many angles to approach typology from; in real case scenarios it is a perfect way to understand and type someone almost immediatelly.


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well I know I am definatly a J. I am way too laid and calm to be a J


----------



## Anatta (Oct 8, 2009)

*An 'attempt' at assessing myself.*

Keep in mind I still find socionics confusing. Thanks.


Intuition: Abstract thinking. Attention to the fact

F or T? [not sure but more likely.. ethics?]
Ethics: The ability to feel the mood and attitude of people and manage it.
Logic: Ability to solve logical problems, find and use relationships, act rationally, structural thinking.
P or J?
Irrationality: Do not try to plan everything in advance. There is spontaneity on the situation.The efficiency and the mood varies a lot.
E or I?
Introversion: Interest in his inner world. Priority of his relationship between the outside world and own world. The desire to change himself. Adaptability.
2nd Tier
Ari or Dem?
Democratic: Proponents of equity, managed through a personal relationship. Revolutionaries.
Obs or Yld?
Yielding: Passive defense. Operates goals. It is easy to give up goals with a shortage of resources. Resources poorly understood.
Fsg or Cfr?
Farsighting: Open exhibit will, aesthetic taste.
Emo or Cns?
Emotivist: Communicate to build sympathy. Inclined to comfort, emotional support.
Tct or Stg?
Tactical: They know how to act in each controversial situation, without delving into the problem as a whole, and not making general conclusions.Advice given on the situation.
Strategic: They know how to act in general, develop universal solutions to problems. They can give advice for the future.
Am good at neither of these functions :/ 
Stc or Din? 
Statics: Thinking static images, states. Memorization mostly of fragments of time, "frames".
Dynamics: Sense of time and development processes, change, movement. A good understanding of what to do. Mobility.
Hard to say but preference toward statics here.
3rd Tier
Obj or Sbj?
Objectivism: Discuss love and hate, deeds and actions. Expressed emotion together. 
Subjectivism: Great importance is attached to emotions, a like to discuss the objective needs. There are, collectively, together. They love and hate, too.
I don't see the difference here?!
Res or Jud?
Judicious: Appreciate the good feeling. They love to discuss the state of health, aesthetics, opportunities and options. They find the explanation unintelligible.
Neg or Pos?
Negativism: Notice first the presence of negative moments. The results of their work communicate achievements. Often use "NOT".
Inv or Evo?
Involution: In this case the result is important.Summarizing the interim results. Can easily switch between multiple affairs.
Evolution: Concentration on process. In the work fully immersed, do not like to switch and being distracted.
Evo but have a short attention span?!

4rth Tier
Dec or Ask?
Declaring: In speech assertive tone. Tendency to monologue. Control of attention look. Sight focus.

What does this mean? In MBTI I am usually INFP but have occaisonally come up with INTP.


----------

